# Love birds



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,
Does anyone have any hand raised love birds for sale in Ca? I have been looking for them. They have them at Petco and Petsmart, but they don't seem hand raised or even held. If anyone does, please respond. Thanks!
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hello*

If you find a lovebird with a black or dark beck. Then you have found a baby and they are easy to train. I have seen babies at Magolina's bird fram which is near you.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Taylor,
Love birds are cheeky little beggars. Hope you are able to find a baby. I had a pair many years ago,even mated , they remained friendly and gave me much pleasure. The male bird's name was Peachy, and he would sit on my shoulder and whisper his name to me. I think he was afraid his wife would get jealous.
Daryl
They do become good talkers if given a chance. I've also heard that the peach faced and their color mutations are less flighty and easier to train.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pepper*

I have a peachfaced lovebird who is named Pepper. Cute Little bird and quiet tame.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you or telling me that. I LOVE peach faced love birds. 
Taylor


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I found a woman in my area who has babies. Hopefully I can get one. I heard that they don't talk and they don't whistle either. Maybe I was wrong.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Taylor,
Whoever told you that lovebirds can't talk was oh, so wrong. They can talk just fine, and screech like the dickens.
Daryl


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

No I mean that they can't say words. I know that they can screech.
Taylor


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My male love bird used to say his name , "Peachy" and "Kiss me sweetie"
Daryl


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Ha ha that's so cute. My Budgie Brandy never talked. She would open her beak like she was trying to say somthing but she couldn't.
Taylor


----------



## lukebnk (Aug 12, 2005)

*Love Bird Help*

Hello everyone just looking for some help with my love-bird. He/She was fourmally owned by my grandparent's but my grandfather had passed away and i got the bird that kept him lots of company and my grandmothers dog that she's had since i was a kid. Im 19 btw..

Well anyway. Im wanting to know some ways i can get to know my bird better. i already know how LOUD those chirps can be. He/She seems to wake me up alot doing that.  
When i put my hand in the cage he/she starts cursing in bird talk at me and flutters around the cage and wont let me hold him/her.  Im sure its not b/c im strange to it. Iv had him for about 2 and a half month's now. But my grandparents never allowed him out of the cage. He was an anniversary gift to them last year.

i did manage to loose him for about a half hour one day. i had Just cleaned his cage. fresh food and fresh water. took him out side. like i useally did. cage and all and let him sit on the patio.enjoy the breez and converse with the other bird's. well he was sitting there chirping and all of a sudden. let out a big shreek and hit his cage door and flew straight up into our tree. a half hour later my mom was chasing him across the yard and cought him in one of the minature pine tree's.  
so that was a close one. Wing clipping will be done as soon as i find out if my local pet store will do that. if not theres a few vetenarians around here im sure they will...

But basically. i want to know how i can get to hold my bird as said above, he likes to screech and bounce around in his cage.. Teach him some trick's. and let him pirch on my shoulder. of course. after he's house trained not to go of course on anyone  how that will be acomplished who knows?! 
"My male love bird used to say his name , "Peachy" and "Kiss me sweetie"
Daryl" 
That's cool! how'd ya teach him that? My younger sisters like to call him/her rainbow. but im thinking about calling him Amore, which in spanish means love. 
thanks anyone! who can help


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*training*

will be easier after those wings get clipped. Then you can teach your lovebird to step up on stickes or your finger it all depends wheather it bites or not. If it safe you could get a bird playpen for out side the cage. Hope that helps alittle. Let us know if you need maor help.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree love birds are adorable, but I'm more of a cockatiel person. Good Luck on getting one, will you be able to post pictures?


----------



## lukebnk (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey thanks for the quick reply's. Yeah actaully havent heard much about a Bird play pen.  

He's got an appt tomorrow at the local pet shop to see about wing clipping. 
I take it you guys have plenty experiance in training birds? what are some tricks you've learned over the years training your bird(s)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Playpens*

Have a tray on the bottomand percheson top with a ladder for them to get up and down by. They are open with no cage to cover them so your bird get a little supervised play time outside. Ask about them at the pet store. Don't use cob or gravel for the bottom of the playpen or cage. It is dangerous. I have a lovebird and cockatiel and parakeets.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hello*

Today I went to Pepper's cage and he was gone. Guess where this bird was hiding? Under the paper in the cage. He must have been have a paper party.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sounds like an entertaining little guy!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Lukebnk,
It is very hard to teach a Lovie to talk. You have to keep repeating a word over and over until they catch on. My new baby love bird her name is Martha, is in training to talk. I just keep repeating Hello and maybe she will catch on. Handle your bird 15 mins to and hour every day. Keep him close to your face and kiss him on the back of the head that will come him down. When he is close to your face, make kissing noises. Good luck! Keep us posted and if you need any help, just e mail me at [email protected] or Privet Message me. Good Luck!
Taylor


----------

